# West Coast Haunter's Convention in Portland, OR [May 16-18 2014]



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Does anyone go that's not from the zzz West Coast ?


----------



## pretender (Apr 16, 2012)

I have never been before but would like to go on Saturday. To register online now is closed. Apparently I waited too long. Can I just go and register and attend in person on Saturday? We are hours away and would like to be sure we can.

I spoke with the hotel but they did not seem to know details, just that they were renting space.

Thanks for your help


----------



## rubensdesk (Aug 26, 2011)

Pretender, you should be able to buy individual day tickets at the convention. We are going to Portland today. I will ask and get back to you as soon as we check in to the hotel.


----------



## rubensdesk (Aug 26, 2011)

Made to Portland today. Ran into Ed Roberts the producer of WCHC, he confirmed that convention is not sold out. Tickets are available all weekend as walk up. Pay pal on line tickets are closed. Hope to see you there.


----------



## pretender (Apr 16, 2012)

rubensdesk,

Thanks for your help. Looking forward to it. First time at something like this.


----------



## rubensdesk (Aug 26, 2011)

*West Coast Haunters Convention*

Here we are in Portland about to start our day, just picked up our badges.


----------



## Beaver State Rich (Sep 7, 2008)

Went Saturday for the first time. Had a blast. Lots of good info and I was able to meet folks like Dr. Terroreyes. Next year we are going for the full weekend as the after party/dance/field trips sounded like a ton of fun.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Nyxy and I were there all three days and had a blast and learned a lot.


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

I was the weirdo wandering around wearing a purple and black skull scarf and crocheting more skulls in cream color yarn. I have 3 cream color scarves left.
Plenty of people come from other states as well. We had speakers from Georgia and Florida for sure. Froggy's Fog's Scott Tater Lynd is from Ohio, (or is that Iowa? I forgot. Apologies) There's had speakers/attendee's from West Virginia before as well that I can remember.


----------

